# Top 16 2016



## Puntoboy

Hi guys,

I see details have now been published on the Waxstock website. I've just purchase a DW Showdown ticket. 

Is this a different format than previous years? No voting via pictures on here? All preliminary judging done the day before?

If so, thumbs up from me  :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

Am I the only one looking forward to Waxstock this year then? Seems awfully quiet. I think this is the first post on DW that mentions Waxstock 2016.


----------



## Simz

Booked my ticket to drool but not got the nuts to show off, I would have to be butt naked to be any happier:thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Meh

Not too bothered this year tbh. Not sure if I'll go or not. 

I only really go to chat to mates lol


----------



## Puntoboy

You entered top 16 last year!


----------



## Simz

Kimo said:


> Meh
> 
> Not too bothered this year tbh. Not sure if I'll go or not.
> 
> I only really go to chat to mates lol


:spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:

BS What else will you be doing lol


----------



## -Kev-

Puntoboy said:


> Am I the only one looking forward to Waxstock this year then? Seems awfully quiet. I think this is the first post on DW that mentions Waxstock 2016.


Give it time, this years date has only recently been announced


----------



## Puntoboy

-Kev- said:


> Give it time, this years date has only recently been announced


But not on here? I couldn't find a single post on here about 2016. I found out through Facebook and Instagram.


----------



## muzzer

Not sure what i will be doing to be honest


----------



## matt-rudd

Puntoboy said:


> Am I the only one looking forward to Waxstock this year then? Seems awfully quiet. I think this is the first post on DW that mentions Waxstock 2016.


Don't worry Chris, I've got my tickets bought too! Strange nothing has been mentioned on here regarding it though


----------



## Kimo

Puntoboy said:


> You entered top 16 last year!


Yeah I did but didn't have any enthusiasm of enjoyment over doing it tbh

I know the car could have been much better but I truthfully just cba pulling myself together lol


----------



## Scrim-1-

-Kev- said:


> Give it time, this years date has only recently been announced


It's been announced for a while.


----------



## Blueberry

Kimo said:


> Yeah I did but didn't have any enthusiasm of enjoyment over doing it tbh
> 
> I know the car could have been much better but I truthfully just cba pulling myself together lol


Sorry, but If you didn't have any enthusiasm or enjoyment about doing it, why did you apply in the first place or not pull out? Your place could have gone to someone who really wanted to do it.


----------



## Kimo

Blueberry said:


> Sorry, but If you didn't have any enthusiasm or enjoyment about doing it, why did you apply in the first place or not pull out? Your place could have gone to someone who really wanted to do it.


I did want to do it. I enjoyed the first year but imo last years was a shambles. So many drop outs and all the trouble and arguments of certain entrants took all the fun away from it

Out of the original 'top 16' were voted it just turned into 'any car will do' so the whole voting phase was completely pointless as most of the cars wernt even voted in


----------



## Alfieharley1

Blueberry said:


> Sorry, but If you didn't have any enthusiasm or enjoyment about doing it, why did you apply in the first place or not pull out? Your place could have gone to someone who really wanted to do it.


Kerry I doubt it would have there was a serious amount of drop outs last year and had to pick a arrive & shine just for the 16th car


----------



## Puntoboy

That's why I like the new way they are doing it. No judging from photos weeks in advance. Top 16 chosen on the Saturday. If you're not there it doesn't matter. The best 16 will be inside. Great idea.


----------



## matt-rudd

Kimo said:


> So many drop outs and all the trouble and arguments of certain entrants took all the fun away from it


Im sure you was one of the ones passing comments complaining about new cars entering though?


----------



## Kimo

matt-rudd said:


> Im sure you was one of the ones passing comments complaining about new cars entering though?


I made a jokey comment about the brand new car with a fresh respray entering maybe, as did majority, but what the other guys were arguing about wasn't on.

Imo the winner was worthy and easily had the best car there. Wether it was 2 years old or 20 years old he had put the effort in


----------



## Simz

People forget to do what they do with a smile on their face, and have a laugh with everyone who attends regardless of being a newbie or an old timer. Don't take it too seriously because you will not be lay on your death bed thinking I wish i had used a different glass cleaner or tyre dressing.

FFS it's cleaning cars!! nothing more nothing less, can we not just enjoy it for what it is, a get together of like minded boys and girls spending too much money on products they don't need,but buy because we like the smell, if you want to do something that is worth while and appreciated try working for a charity or helping an elderly neighbour.

Rant over can't wait for Waxstock 2016, i need some wax, polish and anything that smells nice and feels soft :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

This was supposed to be a positive thread about Waxstock this year, how I like the changes to Top 16 and how much I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Simz

Puntoboy said:


> This was supposed to be a positive thread about Waxstock this year, how I like the changes to Top 16 and how much I'm looking forward to it.


Can't wait mate, sorry for going off on one but this forum sometimes needs a wee bit of perspective. I am going on my own this year for the whole day, last year i dropped the girls off shopping next door so when they were done so was i lol.

I wasn't aware of the changes but yes they sound perfect, the camera hides a multitude of sins IMO.


----------



## rojer386

Kimo said:


> Yeah I did but didn't have any enthusiasm of enjoyment over doing it tbh
> 
> I know the car could have been much better but I truthfully just cba pulling myself together lol


Would you have a different attitude to the event if you had won last year?


----------



## Kimo

rojer386 said:


> Would you have a different attitude to the event if you had won last year?


Not at all

Had no expectation of winning or even coming in the top 3

I entered to show that cheap daily drivers with higher mileage can keep up the standards with low mileage weekend cars 

I mean I had no enthusiasm leading up to the event. The amount of arguments and drop outs made me realise just how *****y people could be


----------



## Blueberry

Puntoboy said:


> That's why I like the new way they are doing it. No judging from photos weeks in advance. Top 16 chosen on the Saturday. If you're not there it doesn't matter. The best 16 will be inside. Great idea.


That's a much better idea and offers a real life view of the cars and not just people voting for their favourites.


----------



## Simz

A bit more focus on stage activity would be great as it seems to fall a bit flat from time to time, a few demos/talks happening at the same time but repeated would mean more chance of seeing them instead of being ten deep and disappointed, we could then plan say Rupes demo at 1030 1230 1430 and so on, with a couple of others at the same times would be great.


----------



## Tayla

This is one of the reasons why I'm worried about entering my car and haven't still due to some of the comments of whose worthy and not worthy etc

At the end of the day it's spose to be a great day out and enjoy a day of socialising and being a detailing nerd

Some people just take shows way too serious and happens alot nowadays especially at modified shows


----------



## rojer386

Kimo said:


> Not at all
> 
> Had no expectation of winning or even coming in the top 3
> 
> I entered to show that cheap daily drivers with higher mileage can keep up the standards with low mileage weekend cars
> 
> I mean I had no enthusiasm leading up to the event. The amount of arguments and drop outs made me realise just how *****y people could be


I fully appreciate the amount of time it takes to prepare your car for such an event and the scrutiny that it will face. Hopefully last year has not put you off and we will all see you there stocking up on AB products :lol:


----------



## Simz

This is a typical example of why I nodded my head at Kimo, proper car kept clean! Respect.......Nothing wrong with the show car it's great but out of reach for me both financially and commitment wise.


----------



## Joech92

Not sure I'll go to be honest. I think it's more of a market place for a good deal, and with out one or two of the big traders I do t think it would be that. As I said after last years one, it needs up lifting. The USA shows smash this out of the water. 

Still that's just my opinion 


Joe


----------



## Puntoboy

It's bigger and better this year though. Instead of half the hall they have the full hall. More demos etc. Should be much better.


----------



## matt-rudd

Joech92 said:


> Not sure I'll go to be honest. I think it's more of a market place for a good deal, and with out one or two of the big traders I do t think it would be that. As I said after last years one, it needs up lifting. The USA shows smash this out of the water.
> 
> Still that's just my opinion
> 
> Joe


It's a long way to go to the USA for a show


----------



## fozzy

Well this will be my first 'Waxstock' after my break in detailing and I'm giddy as **** it's been announced. Clean cars, products to buy and put faces to names from the forum. Can't really be a better way to spend a day out is there?


----------



## EVO6RSS

I couldn't go last year. Really looking forward to making this year, be good to see the quality required to make the Top 16, gives you something to aspire to..


----------



## Starburst

Really enjoyed Waxstock last year, let's hope this years is just as good. See you there Matt &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## hobbs182

Will probably go again for the experience/laughs, was good last year. Also like the fact that none 'modified' cars also get a lookin on display, its not overly saturated and its based on quality not deep pockets which is a plus imo.


----------



## matt-rudd

Starburst said:


> Really enjoyed Waxstock last year, let's hope this years is just as good. See you there Matt í*½í¸


You will! Should see you at the Yorkshire breakfast meet too!


----------



## graham1970

I'm going to try and go... First time visit and my attitude at the moment is that waxstock is a showcase for all things coming under the heading of valeting and detailing.. Hope I'm not disappointed


----------



## Simz

graham1970 said:


> I'm going to try and go... First time visit and my attitude at the moment is that waxstock is a showcase for all things coming under the heading of valeting and detailing.. Hope I'm not disappointed


It's really good mate, what else would you be doing on a Sunday? We can have a chat at ShopnShines Cars and Coffee morning, also the the Auto Finesse stand isn't exactly hard to look at either:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Kimo said:


> I did want to do it. I enjoyed the first year but imo last years was a shambles. So many drop outs and all the trouble and arguments of certain entrants took all the fun away from it
> 
> Out of the original 'top 16' were voted it just turned into 'any car will do' so the whole voting phase was completely pointless as most of the cars wernt even voted in


Thats not entirely true!!

I work bloody hard and put a LOT of effort in every year to put the top 16 on but it can get frustrating thats for sure.

There were entrants who decided at the last minute they couldnt make it but we replaced those guys with people who were on the reserves list. When some of the reserves then pulled out that did in fact make it a challenge. I dont think you can hold Waxstock to blame for that though....

This is why we have changed the entry criteria this year to the way we have. We will see how that works out.


----------



## KrisW

I'm buzzing for it. My first one so maybe I'm unaware of past goings on, but whilst my car is never gonna be a demo (damn BMW orange peel  ) I do love keeping it as nice as I can and I'm looking forward to seeing some awesome cars to aspire too. Hoping it will be a great day!


----------



## Kimo

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thats not entirely true!!
> 
> I work bloody hard and put a LOT of effort in every year to put the top 16 on but it can get frustrating thats for sure.
> 
> There were entrants who decided at the last minute they couldnt make it but we replaced those guys with people who were on the reserves list. When some of the reserves then pulled out that did in fact make it a challenge. I dont think you can hold Waxstock to blame for that though....
> 
> This is why we have changed the entry criteria this year to the way we have. We will see how that works out.


I'm not blaming you or waxstock John, I'm blaming the people who got the email saying they've been selected and to make sure they're free then wait till the days before to drop out.

Not fair on anyone really.


----------



## theDodo

Joech92 said:


> Not sure I'll go to be honest. I think it's more of a market place for a good deal, and with out one or two of the big traders I do t think it would be that. As I said after last years one, it needs up lifting. The USA shows smash this out of the water.
> 
> Still that's just my opinion
> 
> Joe


hey Joe, i would be very interested in knowing which shows in the US you refer to please. i am in the states at least twice a year and would love to go to one to get an idea of what lifts them above the rest.


----------



## Waxstock

Simz said:


> A bit more focus on stage activity would be great as it seems to fall a bit flat from time to time, a few demos/talks happening at the same time but repeated would mean more chance of seeing them instead of being ten deep and disappointed, we could then plan say Rupes demo at 1030 1230 1430 and so on, with a couple of others at the same times would be great.


We took note of the popularity of the demo/tutorial presentations and will be organising more of them this year.

extract from website:


> Demo Zone and Feature Cars.
> 
> Due to the success of 2015's Demo Zone, we have improved the stage area and will have a full schedule of product and process demos taking place throughout the day. We also plan on having one - or even two - live detailing demo cars under the polisher. We won't quite know what will be on, where, until nearer the show date, so keep an eye on our Facebook page as we approach the day itself.


As things are confirmed we will let you all know when and where things are going to take place. 8)


----------



## h13ulk

I will be there with my car inside the hall, can't wait to be honest I loved year and still talk about it!
My car won't be competing but sitting centre of hall, crapping myself tbh lol


----------



## hobbs182

h13ulk said:


> I will be there with my car inside the hall, can't wait to be honest I loved year and still talk about it!
> My car won't be competing but sitting centre of hall, crapping myself tbh lol


Presume you must have had the rear panel repaired and blown over then Sean? Last I saw of it on Fb, it was looking in a bad way compared to the truck/lorry! Are you happy enough with the repair?


----------



## h13ulk

Hi mate

No I had a new rear 1/4 panel and door Repaired, picked my body shop of choice and it never left until I was happy with it, 
Honestly so happy with the repair, physically couldn't of been done any better, so good news


----------



## hobbs182

Great news that, nice to see a happy ending with repairs for once, look forward to seeing it in July!


----------



## Timmoevo6

Looking forward for this show and entering in to the top 16 as an immense time, effort and money has been put into getting my car done and all by myself bar building the engine. I think I prefer the old method of voting in the Top 16, least you know whether your in or not about two weeks before. This way I'll end up travelling all the way up etc not knowing if I get selected or not.


----------



## Puntoboy

Timmoevo6 said:


> Looking forward for this show and entering in to the top 16 as an immense time, effort and money has been put into getting my car done and all by myself bar building the engine. I think I prefer the old method of voting in the Top 16, least you know whether your in or not about two weeks before. This way I'll end up travelling all the way up etc not knowing if I get selected or not.


The problem with the old way is that cars can look awesome in photos but in real life pretty poor. At least this way only the best cars will get into the showdown and the remainder go into arrive and shine.


----------



## Kimo

Timmoevo6 said:


> Looking forward for this show and entering in to the top 16 as an immense time, effort and money has been put into getting my car done and all by myself bar building the engine. I think I prefer the old method of voting in the Top 16, least you know whether your in or not about two weeks before. This way I'll end up travelling all the way up etc not knowing if I get selected or not.


Yours well deserves a spot in the top 16

The time and effort you've put in is outstanding and it's a beautiful example


----------



## pee

h13ulk said:


> I will be there with my car inside the hall, can't wait to be honest I loved year and still talk about it!
> My car won't be competing but sitting centre of hall, crapping myself tbh lol


How come your car will be in the hall if your not competing?


----------



## Puntoboy

pee said:


> How come your car will be in the hall if your not competing?


He won last year so gets pride of place in the centre of the showdown.


----------



## pee

Puntoboy said:


> He won last year so gets pride of place in the centre of the showdown.


Ahh I see :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

Hopefully theres better/more photos this year for those of us not able to go. Or a decent after movie like the Chris Pettrucio ons in the US.


----------



## Timmoevo6

Kimo said:


> Yours well deserves a spot in the top 16
> 
> The time and effort you've put in is outstanding and it's a beautiful example


Cheers bud. I really hope so. It's been really hard work especially in a single garage.


----------



## hobbs182

Alex L said:


> Hopefully theres better/more photos this year for those of us not able to go. Or a decent after movie like the Chris Pettrucio ons in the US.


Autofinesse did make a short Waxstock movie for last year if you haven't seen it?


----------



## Timmoevo6

Just purchased showdown tickets. Eeeek :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

hobbs182 said:


> Autofinesse did make a short Waxstock movie for last year if you haven't seen it?


Yeah, saw that but it was all AF. Not the whole show.


----------



## graham1970

Anyone got a link?


----------



## Alex L

graham1970 said:


> Anyone got a link?


----------



## Simz

From what I remember AF didn't display any prices which put me off a bit


----------



## salow3

Simz said:


> From what I remember AF didn't display any prices which put me off a bit


They had leaflets all over their stand displaying prices


----------



## macca666

salow3 said:


> They had leaflets all over their stand displaying prices


Agree with this ^^ I also got 20% off though can't remember if it was 20% across the board or whether there was a minimum amount to spend.


----------



## Simz

Happy to be proven wrong, however I didn't see any prices when browsing, so I didn't buy as much as I might have if the price was in front of the product.... Just saying.


----------



## macca666

Think I've actually still got my price list but you're correct in that they weren't on each item or group of products you had to refer to the price list. 

There was a couple of stalls which didn't gave prices on the products and I agree it is a bit off putting as some of them were crazy busy so difficult at times to get to speak to someone :thumb:


----------



## AdamC

This should be my first Waxstock and I can't wait!!


----------

